# When is it safe to have sex after a miscarriage?



## laurielynn88

I've heard a ton of different answers but I'm wondering if anyone knows the "right" answer. I've heard you have to wait longer if you had a M/C later in pregnancy. The most common answer is two weeks. but is this two weeks after I stop bleeding? or 2 weeks after I pass the sac? I can't seem to find this information even after searching on google. Obviously I don't want to do anything that could potentially harm me or my ability to get pregnant in the future. 

I appreciate anybody with answers :)


----------



## niccy1991

Well... after my first miscariage which was at 6 weeks i got told i could have sex straight after the bleeding had stopped. 
This one which i have just had at 13 weeks i slept with my partner after the bleeding had stopped also .. and when i felt comfortable in myself to do so. they say dont try to concieve untill you have had you first proper period after you have miscarriaged xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

I have been wondering the same thing. I have recently had a mc, desperate to be intimate with my fiance again :( My bleeding has almost stopped, its just a tiny bit now, i was thinking just wait till bleeding has stopped, and as long as you feel fine. But sory i dont have the right answer im looking for it myself! xx


----------



## Lozdi

Wait 2 weeks or until you stop bleeding, whichever comes first. If you stop bleeding really quickly then you might want to wait a few more days just incase it is a break in the bleed. So really its a combination of 2 weeks and when you are no longer bleeding. If you do it before you stop bleeding then you are at risk of infection. The 2 weeks starts when the main mc happens. 

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## laurielynn88

Lozdi said:


> Wait 2 weeks or until you stop bleeding, whichever comes first. If you stop bleeding really quickly then you might want to wait a few more days just incase it is a break in the bleed. So really its a combination of 2 weeks and when you are no longer bleeding. If you do it before you stop bleeding then you are at risk of infection. The 2 weeks starts when the main mc happens.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

I've been bleeding for a week today so I'm hoping it stops soon. Not just because I want to be intimate with my husband but also because I just want this to pass.. I'm ready to move on to the next chapter. This whole process has taken place over about 3 weeks but I feel like a very different person after this. :( Thanks for the answer. I appreciate it!


----------



## laurielynn88

Erinsmummy said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. I have recently had a mc, desperate to be intimate with my fiance again :( My bleeding has almost stopped, its just a tiny bit now, i was thinking just wait till bleeding has stopped, and as long as you feel fine. But sory i dont have the right answer im looking for it myself! xx

When did you find out you had a MC? I'm so sorry about your loss. I feel fine physically, and I'm even okay(well better then I have been) emotionally. I've just been trying to keep busy and keep my mind off of it although its hard to do when everyone in my family is pregnant right now :(


----------



## laurielynn88

niccy1991 said:


> Well... after my first miscariage which was at 6 weeks i got told i could have sex straight after the bleeding had stopped.
> This one which i have just had at 13 weeks i slept with my partner after the bleeding had stopped also .. and when i felt comfortable in myself to do so. they say dont try to concieve untill you have had you first proper period after you have miscarriaged xxx


Guess I will wait until the bleeding stops to be safe. They say I should bleed for about 2 weeks right? that's normal?


----------



## Emmy0320

My doctor told me I should bleed for about a week after she removed the sack and placenta during an exam (mmc at 9 weeks, started to miscarry/ had appointment at 11.5). I'm still bleeding 1.5 weeks later. I haven't called my ob as I don't have a fever. I'm also wondering when it's okay to start "trying" again. 

I didn't ask and my ob didn't say. I have an appointment on 03/19 to follow-up but don't want to necessarily wait that long. I felt like such crap during my first tri (but was okay with it) and now with what has transpired I'm still not necessarily in the "mood," but would like to know when it's okay to try again.


----------



## Erinsmummy

laurielynn88 said:


> Erinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I have been wondering the same thing. I have recently had a mc, desperate to be intimate with my fiance again :( My bleeding has almost stopped, its just a tiny bit now, i was thinking just wait till bleeding has stopped, and as long as you feel fine. But sory i dont have the right answer im looking for it myself! xx
> 
> When did you find out you had a MC? I'm so sorry about your loss. I feel fine physically, and I'm even okay(well better then I have been) emotionally. I've just been trying to keep busy and keep my mind off of it although its hard to do when everyone in my family is pregnant right now :(Click to expand...

I am sorry for your loss also :( is such a sad thing to happen. I found out on the 15th of feb my baby had died 4 weeks before, the day after i started to miscarry. Ive just about stopped bleeding now. Alot of my friends are pregnant at the moment, it is hard.


----------



## xobabyhopes

I had my first f/u from my misscarriage and surgery today. I asked my Dr because i honestly want to be intimate with my hubby, he's been my rock this past week. i could barely walk after surgery so he was waiting on me hand and foot, it made us even closer. my Dr told me that i can have sex when the bleeding stops just use pretection for the first few times to prevent an infection, my cervix is probably closed he said but just want to take precautions for future ttc.

im sorry for your loss and i hope you get to have that special time with your husband :)


----------

